

No fiber please - bensummers
http://www.dadamotive.com/2009/11/no-fiber-please.html

======
raintrees
I would pay ~ US$10.00 per month for fiber in a heartbeat. I would offer to
subsidize some of my neighbors to help make it happen, as well.

~~~
aaronblohowiak
No, that is 7.50 pounds sterling a month in _taxes_ , not total, for fiber.

~~~
kscaldef
Which is not really that different from how much I pay in taxes now on my
phone/DSL line.

